# EHD causes Hopper to freeze at time of update...



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I posted about my problem in the 2.04 software thread: my Hopper was inoperable and requiring a reset every morning since day one. Something was happening in the early AM probably at the time a system check/update was pushed. I called tech support and the issue was reported to engineering, but no fix.
One constant symptom of this "morning sickness" was also the EHD (a WD MyBook 750) left spinning. So I decided to try and disconnect it from the Hopper.
Voilà. Problem solved. Hopper is fine.
The EHD was formatted and used with a ViP622 for 2 years. I was actually pleasantly surprised when I connected it to the upper and everything (or so I thought) worked fine.
Now, is there a fix for this? 
I have about 400GB worth of recordings on the EHD. Would it be possible to transfer all onto the Hopper hard drive and re-format the EHD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are three things with EHD what will not be fixed by reformatting: bad sectors (need special program for fix it - free:MHDD or Victoria), bad USB controller (I have plenty of them from Seagate's enclosures) and HDD's power management settings (spin down after a minutes of inactivity, do not spin-on after power up before first command).
You could transfer these to h2k's drive if the pause bug is irritating you. It will take months before such low priority thing will be fixed in FW.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

It's not a huge problem for now. The EHD works perfectly, I jus need to plug it in when I want to use it and remember to unplug it for the night. I don't use it that often.
So far the Hopper is great, and this is a minor inconvenience for me.
Hopefully sooner or later this would be fixed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check a health of the EHD - drives often failing without visible reason. MHDD or Victoria are very useful for that tests.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

renpar61 said:


> It's not a huge problem for now. The EHD works perfectly, I jus need to plug it in when I want to use it and remember to unplug it for the night. I don't use it that often.
> So far the Hopper is great, and this is a minor inconvenience for me.
> Hopefully sooner or later this would be fixed.


FWIW I've never left a EHD powered up all the time on the DVR or computer. I always leave the USB cable plugged in and when I want to use the EHD I just plug in the Power plug and when done unplug it again.

I figure why put the wear and tear on the drive if I won't be using it for a while. 
Same with the computer. Turn off when not using it, flip the power strip switch which removes power to the computer and EHDs. Also used with a UPS.

So bottom line your now doing what I've always done.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump. You are the same OP of this other thread ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203375 ) and I believe that my post is relevant to this discussion as well: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3012912#post3012912


----------

